# Keeping Busy



## Donnelly (May 24, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I've been having derealization for about 2 months I think and I've realized that just ignoring it and keeping busy seems to work for me. Every now and then I'll think about it or it'll cross my mind and i'll start having a bad day, but if you just keep busy and ignore it, you won't notice it. Also, limiting your visits to sites like this helps, because you stop thinking about it. I'm gonna try to keep my post short so I dont have to dwell on it.

Getting lots of sleep also seems to help for me, i think it mightve been caused by sleep deprivation in the first place because it started the day after an all-day rugby tournament and a night's sleep of about 3 or 4 hours. Bad idea.

Also, try to rationalize with yourself. When you feel everything starting to slip away just remember that THIS IS LIFE! THIS IS ACTUALLY WHAT ITS LIKE! EVERYTHING IS REAL!

Don't be scared, fear only makes it worse. Be brave.

Much Love,
Donnelly


----------



## vin (Mar 8, 2005)

good post fella, i'm with you


----------



## severed (Jun 11, 2007)

For the last year, year and a half I didn't think about my constant dr because I was used to it and I "accepted" that nothing exists. Then I found out that this is actual disorder. Since I've started reading about, being on here, I think it has gotten worse, I but I don't chalk it up to this (sure, obsessing about it messes you up, but there is a lot of other stuff going on in my life right now that I think is causing most of the worsening). Not thinking about dr has not cured me at all, I just didn't think all the time "nothing is real". I still didn't feel emotions, was really cut off from everything, and was completely apathetic. I'm still all of those things, but I'm more aware of them now that I've been thinking about this shit.

Good for you though that you found something that works for you! Sleeping, for me, is my favourite thing to do because I don't have to think. And personally, I love coming here because everyone here understands what you're going through and are able to support you in a way that friends and family can't (for me at least).


----------



## B_J (Jun 25, 2007)

When you keep busy, you have less negative thinking. Anyway it's hard to keep busy if the acitivity need a lot of concentration.


----------



## laserdog (May 1, 2005)

agreed..... but for me interaction is the only way out! i know ya feel like and alien when ya speak and dream like! but you KNOW that you''ve been happy and normal before so it WILL come back... as hard as it seems dont dwell on it! if you feel yourself thinking about it then, listen to music talk to sumone about something positive! maintain your intrests and social activity! positive things promote happiness which in turn will get rid of your dp  sounds easy..its not coz i'm in re lapse! but i'm thinking positive! its only an anxietuy issue...i think mine was triggered by glandular fever and lack of sleep defo! been getting up for weird shifts at work.....


----------

